# Having problems staying logged in



## amber (Mar 6, 2005)

It seems I have to log in each time, even though I have checked "remember me".  Any suggestions?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 6, 2005)

I can't offer any help, Amber, but it's been like that for me ever since I joined. What you're asking about has been a topic of discussion and I think it was narrowed down to the individual's computer. I wish I could be more specific but I'm an idiot when it comes to these magical doohickeys! LOL!


----------



## amber (Mar 6, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> I can't offer any help, Amber, but it's been like that for me ever since I joined. What you're asking about has been a topic of discussion and I think it was narrowed down to the individual's computer. I wish I could be more specific but I'm an idiot when it comes to these magical doohickeys! LOL!


 
Thanks for replying Damp.  I have never had problems with logging in until today.  It seems to be working now though.


----------



## Andy R (Mar 6, 2005)

You can also try this link to delete your cookies and see if that helps...
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/mycookies.php


----------

